# Erie Insurance in Maryland



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

I just got a quote for Home/Auto (1 car with ridesharing coverage, 1 car personal)/Umbrella. I tried to match it exactly with what I have from State Farm (been there 20 years, accident/ticket free). I was very pleased. The auto insurance premium was only slightly higher than my current premiums with State Farm, but my home premium was significantly less.

I had pretty much given up driving because of the risk during phase 1 (and the high deductables in other phases), but with the Erie insurance I am going to be able to start back up again I think.

I was surprised with how little of an increase the ridesharing coverage was over the regular auto coverage. I made sure to verify that it covered UberX and Lyft (does not cover XL/Black/SUV) and that it acted as primary coverage at all times (waiting on a ping, driving to a pax, driving with pax).

It seems to good to be true. Is there something that I might be missing? Has anyone else gone with Erie and ended up with such a small increase?

Thanks


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I bought an Erie policy in the District of Columbia and it was less than my previous carrier. Another poster on these boards informed me that James River and Erie are under the same holding company. I wonder if that has anything to do with anything.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KanadianKicker said:


> I just got a quote for Home/Auto (1 car with ridesharing coverage, 1 car personal)/Umbrella. I tried to match it exactly with what I have from State Farm (been there 20 years, accident/ticket free). I was very pleased. The auto insurance premium was only slightly higher than my current premiums with State Farm, but my home premium was significantly less.
> 
> I had pretty much given up driving because of the risk during phase 1 (and the high deductables in other phases), but with the Erie insurance I am going to be able to start back up again I think.
> 
> ...


Is the amount of estimated time logged in for TNC work figured into the equation?


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

Huberis said:


> Is the amount of estimated time logged in for TNC work figured into the equation?


There was no questions asked about the ratio of personal use vs business use of the vehicle.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KanadianKicker said:


> There was no questions asked about the ratio of personal use vs business use of the vehicle.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Is the amount of estimated time logged in for TNC work figured into the equation?





KanadianKicker said:


> There was no questions asked about the ratio of personal use vs business use of the vehicle.


In the District of Columbia, however, there is a mileage limit. If you exceed it, they just jack up your premium for the next year.


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the District of Columbia, however, there is a mileage limit. If you exceed it, they just jack up your premium for the next year.


I have 12,500 mi for each car per year, but nothing about how many of those miles are ridesharing.

What I do not know is how they know how many miles I add in a year. There was never anything asking me what my odometer reads right now, so how could they know how many miles I put on in a year?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I had some drivers in my taxi a few months ago who were in the insurance business. They were in town for an unrelated conference but nonetheless asked me about Uber and what I thought of the industry and insurance.....I forget how it started.

They guys in my taxi said the industry is still trying to figure out who to charge how much. They did mention telemetry devices are likely to be introduced and built into cars which will provide the insurance companies with data which would allow them to determine how the car is being used. They would look at the time the car is being driven, where etc. That would make a lot of sense for them.


----------

